# Anyone interested in these? CRYSTAL GROWER for making CZ



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 8, 2012)

I was actually looking for a deal on an induction furnace when I ran across these. I exchanged a few emails with the person selling them, they were used for making cubic zirconium ( CZ ) crystals. There are 28 of these units. They work under vacuum and reach temps of 1600 C (around 2900+ F). I have no other information on them except what I found on the company website here: http://www.gigamat.com/crystal_growers.htm thought I would post these here for anyone who might be interested. He's asking $2,000 per unit. If anyone is interested but lives in another state, I might take a drive out and look at them for you, take pictures and give my honest opinion for whatever it's worth.

Scott


----------



## joem (Sep 23, 2012)

I just thought if you make CZ with a unique object inside it would make such a unique gift a high premium could be paid.


----------

